# Fenix TK40 Review - NEW beamshots up



## Wattnot

*REVIEW: Fenix TK40*

Hi All and welcome to another review on a great new light. The Fenix TK40 needs no introduction as it seems to have taken this site by storm. The bar has been moved up quite a bit on output and features. The most notable difference is the battery system (4 or 8 AAs) and we’ll talk about that at length. This Fenix TK40 was provided by PTS Flashlights (shameless plug!). 


*Manufacturer’s features and specifications* (from PTS’s site):

*Specifications*

*Model *
Fenix TK40 

*Housing Material *
Aircraft Grade Aluminum 

*Output Power *
Up to 630 lumen 

*Lamp assembly *
Cree MC-E Quad Super LED 

*Reflector *
Light Orange-Peel 

*Battery** type *
8 AA (alkaline, NiMh or AA-Lithium primary) 

*Finish *
Black Type III Hard Anodized 

*Water Proof *
Waterproof to IPX-8 Standards 









Initial Impressions:

Sliding the ornate paper sleeve reveals a plastic storage/carrying case. I won’t slam this too hard because I’ve already read where Fenix owned up to the mediocre design and I believe a better built case will be along shortly, if not already. It’s not that bad, however. The biggest problem I see with it is that it doesn’t close completely around the seam. Inside the snug case (besides the light, of course) is a bag with extra O-rings, rubber switch cover and a lanyard. I’m not sure who’s going to use this but there is also a giant shoulder strap. I’m not even going to comment on that!





From left to right - TK40, Wolf Eyes Sniper P7, Surefire A2 

The light is big. It’s roughly the size of an M6 but with a smaller head and slightly thinner body. Speaking of thin, it certainly feels thin and light for it’s size without the batteries installed. I’m a little concerned about it’s ability to withstand “professional” abuse but only time will tell. I wouldn’t suggest a cop try and carry this light on a duty belt but it would certainly be a great light to be carried in a “trunk” bag while on patrol. Don’t get me wrong . . . this is a first impression and I’m not saying this light is a “wimp.” I was just a little surprised that it wasn’t a little thicker, due to it’s size. I get the feeling that dropping this on a concrete floor from 6 or more feet up is “gonna leave a mark,” that’s all. Sorry, I’m NOT going to try it!







Here you can see what I'm talking about where the thickness is concerned - 3D Mag on right.

The TK40 has a forward computer controlling "clicky" and is HAIII hard anodized and has non-aggressive knurling. It weighs 10.0 oz empty and 17.2 ounces with 8 nimh batteries. The fit and finish and threads are all great. In fact, the best I’ve seen on any Fenix. As I’m sure you’ve heard, the output is simply . . . . WOW. VERY impressive output, especially for it’s size (I know, I say that a lot!). This light can’t top my Mag 85 but I believe it tied or even edged out my ROP (but with a larger hotspot and much less spill). In any event, the folks who joust in the “INCAN VS. LED war” threads have a new lance with this puppy.











TK40 on left - WE Sniper P7 right

UI:

Oh boy . . . the UI is a doozy. It takes a little getting used to and even then I’m sure not everyone will like it, but it does remember the last level so that will be some solace for the folks who like simplicity. I normally do NOT like that feature (it’s why I don’t own any Olights) but on the TK40, it is most welcomed. 

Okay so here goes: A single click turns it on. Like I said, it comes on in the last mode used so that will put it in 1 of 4 output levels. AFTER it’s on, and you’ve released the button, you press and hold and in short order you get the next level. Not too bad so far. If you want to explore the extra features (warning, strobe/sos haters need to turn to another station NOW) you double tap. The extra modes appear to be tied in to certain light levels, which is true of other Fenix lights. The chosen intensities do make sense so it’s not that bad but it takes a while to move around the modes to find what you want. On it’s lowest setting, double tapping gets you a beacon (a double tap gets you out of the special mode where a single tap just shuts it off). The next level up gives you SOS. The timing is a little faster and tighter than the P2D/P3D/LOD timing but it’s still not perfect. One oddity I noticed on the SOS: On my light (check this on yours) the second and third “O” (the long duration “dashes” between the short “dots”) have a slight blip of a higher intensity. It’s noticeable but not too distracting (but “Joe” noticed it right away – that will make sense later). Level three’s double tap gives you a slow strobe and Turbo’s double tap gives you a very fast strobe. I suppose this light can be used in a stress/tactical operation but you had better practice with it a lot and not mess with any other light with computer based UI. If you left it on high the last time you used it, turning it on followed by a double tap will get you your strobe. Mess that up at all and you’ll be lost and the would be strobe-ee will own you. I tried “triple tapping” it from off for the purpose of getting it to strobe immediately but that did NOT work. It needed a little pause after turning it on before the double tap put it in strobe mode.

Logistics:

There is no clip so you’re either going to need to find a big holster or go with the lanyard. Of course you can whip out the shoulder harness for maximum nerd prowess but I don’t recommend it. The body diameter is nearly identical to a D Mag so most D-sized Mag holster products should work. The TK40 can easily tailstand with good stability. There is one O-ring on each end. The reflector is deep, highly polished and has a light OP finish. The LED is well centered. The knurling is mostly for looks as it’s fairly smooth. However, the light doesn’t seem too slippery . . . the sheer size of it should keep it from slipping out of your hand anyway. The battery system was very well designed and I like it a lot (expect for a little rattling – Fenix, you need to fix that please). I would hope to see extra battery holders available but keeping them loaded will prove to be a challenge as there is nothing preventing the batteries from popping right out of the holder when not in the light. If Fenix offers extra battery holders for sale, I strongly suggest they design a little sleeve that could be left on all the time, or perhaps just slide it off right before installation. Hey Fenix, maybe you could take care of both problems if the sleeve is thick enough to stop the rattle. Now here’s the really cool part about this battery system: The TK40 can accept four or eight AA batteries. Just load two of the four slots, making sure you choose two opposite directions in adjoining slots. It is possible to mistakenly use two adjoining columns where all 4 point in the same direction. Nay nay on that – you have to choose one from column A (pointing up) and one from column B (pointing down). After that, you’re golden. Very well done, Fenix. There are “dots” on the battery tube to guide you on the 4 battery mode but I never saw them until I knew about them (I never read instructions . . . at first). With 4 batteries installed, the light comes on in all it’s glory and all it’s modes just like there are 8 batteries in there, but Fenix recommends not using turbo with 4 batteries for fear you may damage the cells. I know there have been some negative comments floating around about Fenixes decision to use AAs. I’ll give my opinion on that in the conclusion but the unique ability to use 4 instead of 8 should quell at least some of those types of concerns.

Current draw: 

This was a little challenging. Somebody owes me something for this. Send me your tired old Ti light or something. What a pain. I had alligator clips, home brew insulated rods and a jumble of wires all over the place. All to find out it’s probably doing what everyone expected! First, a note on my AA nimh battery situation. I have 8 older Maha 1600ma Powerex batteries. They’ve seen little use and still read 1.4 on a full charge but they’re several years old. I also have 4 new Eneloops. My apologies for not being fully prepared. The light came unexpected. I’m working on several reviews right now and I was not expecting this one to arrive first. Dock my pay, what can I say . So with that being said, here are some measurements, which were virtually identical with 4 Eneloops or 8 Mahas.

Lo: 25ma
Medium: 250 ma
Hi: 700 to 800ma
Turbo 2.6 amps

When measuring turbo, the meter slowly climbed up as high as 3 amps right away, then settled back down to a solid 2.6A. I’ve used this meter in all of my reviews and never saw it climb like that. It didn’t stay there but went back down to 2.6. It did this with both the Powerexes and the Eneloops. Parasitic drain: Yes Virginia, there is a parasite in there and it’s sipping a constant .38ma (that's point three eight, under 1 ma) from the batteries. I had no way of measuring this with the tailcap on so if the battery is making contact with the contacts under the head, it will draw.38ma. The only way unscrewing the tailcap is going to stop this drain is if you turn it out enough to break the contact AND TAILSTAND THE LIGHT. The springs on both the negative and positive have a long reach so you’re going to have to unscrew the tailcap to the point where it almost falls off.


In the hands of “babes:” 

I did this on my last review. I took a little walk over to my “non-flashaholic” neighbor’s house. Lets call him “Joe.” Okay, that’s great because his name really is Joe. He’s a mechanic but to him a good flashlight is (or was) a stock Mag. I’m slowly converting him but there is no “passion” there. This makes him a great subject to hand a light to for an opinion. His first impression was positive. Joe liked the look and feel of the light but agreed with me on the thin-ness of the tube wall AFTER I removed the batteries. He was completely lost with the UI. I had to instruct him all the way. Pressing and holding made sense to him but with the TK40 you have to first turn it on, let the button go, THEN press and hold. Joe and I both agree that pressing and holding from being on OR OFF would have been a more intuitive design. The instructions on switching through the levels are not perfectly clear on the light needing to be ON first. 

The beam and white walling:

Fenix gets very high marks for the beam. I don’t know how they did it but once I got it more than 18 inches from the wall I could NOT tell it was a quad core emitter. I saw no rings or dark spots. I made a crack about a Phillips head screw slot in this thread about this beamshot but that disappears completely, never to return, once you’re more than 2 feet from the wall. The hotspot is also HUGE and the spill is very good.


PWM

Using my highly scientific test method (pointing it into a fan) I discovered no PWM on ANY power level. Either it’s using another dimming technology or I need a faster fan. Maybe I can go to the airport and stand in front of a turboprop and see if that reveals some super high frequency my house fan won’t show!

Conclusions:

There’s a lot of competition out there. There’s Tiablo, Jetbeam, Eagletac and others all pumping out some very impressive powerhouses as of late. Too bad Surefire decided just to make brochures instead of lights (oops, did I type that out loud?) because these guys are having a ball out here in the real world. So I’m thinking Fenix wanted to do something a little different and that’s why we have the 8 AA setup. I’m sure the AA’s are meant to appeal to the general public. The light is a little bigger than it needs to be and that is because of the battery tube. But the general public knows what Maglite is and to the layman, that IS a “flashlight.” The TK40 fits the hand nicely and for someone who grew up on Maglite, this will probably appeal to them more than the 18650 lights. I’ve read the arguments for and against using AAs and I feel this is just different, that’s all. It’s diverse. However, if the general public is the target Fenix wants, I’m surprised they didn’t go with a thumb switch on the body and a simpler UI. If it were me in that design room, I would have pushed for those features. 

Beamshots:

NOTE about the following beamshots: For those of you looking at my older reviews, my house was painted and the color is slightly darker. The incan skews it one way and the LED the other. The real color is between the two but MUCH more accurate with the ROP. Also, to allow the P7 to show up properly, the ROP and TK40 seem a tad overexposed. However, the exposure was set the same for each distance each time. 





ROP 100 feet






TK40 100 feet






Wolf Eyes P7 Sniper 100 feet






ROP 150 feet






TK40 150 feet






P7 Sniper 150 feet






ROP 200 feet






TK40 200 feet






P7 Sniper 200 feet






ROP 300 feet






TK40 300 feet






P7 Sniper 300 feet (I didn't think this would even show but not bad!)


Conclusions (continued):

So I say BUY IT! Hmmmm . . . I guess I should start some sort of rating system. What do you think? A 5 star scale or a 10 point scale? My 10 point scales always end up as 20 points (or at lest 15) because I always find myself saying “7.5.” In fact, lets just go with that . . . overall I give it a 7.5. The output is great and if that were the only criteria, it would be a 10. The 4 or 8 battery system works well and I’d give that a 9. The fit and finish gets a 9. The UI gets a 6 because it is not intuitive on a light that’s trying to appeal to a broad audience. When I left poor Joe, he was twitching and mumbling incoherently and I know it was because of the UI. I only gave the UI a 6 because I personally don’t mind complexity in my gadgets. Had I been a general “all product reviewer” who was not a Flashaholic, I would have probably given it a 3 or 4 (but of course once I was used to it, that number would rise). It has all of the loved (and hated) “bells and whistles” so for features I’ll give it a 9. I’m concerned about it’s durability in rough service (so I’ll give durability a 7) but that may just be my perception based on the way it feels. It very well may stand up just fine but if you were set up a cage match to the death by filling a clothes dryer with M6s and TK40s, my money will go on the M6s. 

There are many fine retailers for this light but I recommend www.PTS-Flashlights.com for great prices and great service. CPF members who set up an account receive special pricing on everything they sell.


I hope you enjoyed this review.


----------



## Wattnot

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

NOTE: Photos are back.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

Nice review! :thumbsup:

It looks like a nice light, but I really wish it didn't use a battery adapter, and didn't have a parasitic drain. It looks like a great light other than those two downfalls.


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

Very interesting, thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## shuter

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

Thanks for the review Wattnot. I think you nailed it. The thinness of the tube has me wondering about durability but perhaps they are using a tougher quality aluminum than the MagLite. The user interface sequence is not intuitive. It could be easier. *Most of all, I wish they had used a thumb activated user interface.* Personally, I applaud their choice of batteries. *Eneloops are great*. I am becoming tired of babysitting a half dozen different LiIon batteries that are just waiting for me to leave them in a light with parasitic drain or just use them to long, drawing them down to far so they can become useless. The beam is incredible. I have lots of 4 die emitter lights and none of them have a pure beam like this. *It does indeed look like a single die beam and it is* *bright! *


----------



## Twinkle-Plank

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

Thanks for the review would you say this light is worth for its price?


----------



## PhantomPhoton

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

Nice review, thanks.
I have to agree that the UI is less than desirable for my personal tastes. But it isn't necessarily a dealbraker. Sounds like Fenix got the output and the beam profile done just about right. I'll have to play with one before I can decide.

/rant on 
I have no idea why Fenix is afraid of 4 AA's being damaged by that drain though. Quality NiMh don't break a sweat until about 5 amps.  
I understand that it's flashaholics wisdom, and not that of "Joe" which says the performance of a flashlight is limited by the quality of the cells that power it. Any bozo who'd pay $150 for a flashlight (that's me) deserves what's coming if he uses cheap cells in said flashlight.
/rant off

2 mA parasitic current doesn't have me too thrilled either. That means you've got 83 days till a set of eneloops are flat if my mental math is correct. Hmmmmm :thinking:


----------



## woodrow

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

Great review Wattnot, Thanks! I like this light...mainly for its great wide spill...and 500+ lumens of light. I am not sure how I feel about AA's (though the light is very noticibly lighter with 8 lithiums in it...though they only stayed in there for 2 minutes...way too much money to spend powering the light that way in this economy)

I liked your beamshots because they showed the light could keep up with the ROP...and was much more usable than the Tiablo Q5. The Surefire crack also made me chuckle.

Again, great review...thanks

Oh...I forgot.... How long would it take the parasitic battery drain to really affect runtime or output? A week...a month?


----------



## Sharpy_swe

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

Great review!

:thumbsup:

Thanks


----------



## toby_pra

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

Nice Review!


----------



## KBOy

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

Great review!
nice light

:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## nin82

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

Thanks for the review, I appreciate you measuring the current draw


----------



## jirik_cz

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*



PhantomPhoton said:


> /rant on
> I have no idea why Fenix is afraid of 4 AA's being damaged by that drain though. Quality NiMh don't break a sweat until about 5 amps.
> I understand that it's flashaholics wisdom, and not that of "Joe" which says the performance of a flashlight is limited by the quality of the cells that power it. Any bozo who'd pay $150 for a flashlight (that's me) deserves what's coming if he uses cheap cells in said flashlight.
> /rant off



FYI I've measured one hour of flat regulation in turbo mode with 4 sanyo 2700mAh cells. No problem for them, but I wouldn't recommend that with alkalines


----------



## Ryanrpm

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*



Wattnot said:


> It very well may stand up just fine but if you were set up a cage match to the death by filling a clothes dryer with M6s and TK40s, my money will go on the M6s.




Love this comment!!!


And, very nice review!! Keep up the beamshots...can never have enough of them.


----------



## BrightMan

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

Question about the switch, is it like the one from TK 10, tip and hold WITHOUT click and light is on or does the switch always have to click?

Runtime in turbo should be 2 hours, but if current is ~2.7A 2700 mAh NIMh cells will be out of power in less than 1 hour?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

Your ROP High seems to be severely underdriven... or perhaps, it is about time to stop spending on lights and save for a better camera? LOL


----------



## flasherByNight

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

Great review thanks, I've added you to my roundup thread! 

The parasitic drain is almost a deal breaker for me...this is a light I'd like to be able to toss in my truck and forget about till I need it. hmmm


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*



flasherByNight said:


> The parasitic drain is almost a deal breaker for me...this is a light I'd like to be able to toss in my truck and forget about till I need it. hmmm


 

It is very simple: you toss it in your truck with the tailcap loosened like you would do with any other light that has a lockout facility.


----------



## Wattnot

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

Thanks for all of the positive comments! Now to address some questions:





Twinkle-Plank said:


> Thanks for the review would you say this light is worth for its price?


 
For me it is not but that is only because I really don't have a need for it (or at least haven't yet). If I were a cave explorer or in law enforcement or heavily into night hiking and bike riding then sure, this light is worth the discounted CPF price. 





BrightMan said:


> Question about the switch, is it like the one from TK 10, tip and hold WITHOUT click and light is on or does the switch always have to click?
> 
> Runtime in turbo should be 2 hours, but if current is ~2.7A 2700 mAh NIMh cells will be out of power in less than 1 hour?


 
The switch doesn't actually "click." That's why I used "quotes" above. It is a momentary contact button that controls logic circuitry. You can fully operate the light by taking off the tailcap and shorting the bottom contact of the battery holder with the threads on the battery tube momentarily. As for runtime, I would test it if I had the 2700 cells but some simple math can be applied with my current draw measurements. Keep in mind with 8 batteries your 2700ma batteries are really 5400ma. I had to edit this post TWICE because I kept forgetting that.




Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Your ROP High seems to be severely underdriven... or perhaps, it is about time to stop spending on lights and save for a better camera? LOL


 
I'm not sure why you would say this. Maybe this should be taken as a compliment for the TK40? Are you upset because an LED matched it? :devil:

I have a new Canon DSLR but again, these pictures were taken in haste, in a downpour, because a review HAS to have some beamshots but I didn't want to hold it up another week. The batteries in my ROP were not topped off but should have been at least at 75% capacity. I'm using AW C lions. As for the camera settings, I manually set the exposure, trying to straddle the outputs I was working with. Technically the ROP and TURBO TK40 shots were slightly overexposed and the rest were slightly underexposed. I felt it important to use the same speed and arpeture for all shots for comparison purposes. 


Just something I didn't mention about the battery carrier in the review because I thought everyone knew but with 8 batteries installed, you are getting the voltage of 4 batteries at double the available current (or capacity). The battery configuration is 4S2P which means 4 batteries are in series, then the other 4 are in parallel with the first 4. If all 8 were in series (wired end to end) you would get double the voltage and the rated capacity of any ONE cell.


----------



## flasherByNight

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*



Kilovolt said:


> It is very simple: you toss it in your truck with the tailcap loosened like you would do with any other light that has a lockout facility.



sounds like it's gotta be hanging on by a thread, and tailstanding....not exactly like "any other light"


----------



## ruralott

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

Excellent. Thank you !!!


----------



## HKJ

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

Nice review, but I do not agree with you measurements.

My measurements are:
Off:0.4mA, min:27mA, 212mA, 700mA and max:2.5A 

I have a suspicion that the current draw on max is due to losses in the measurement cables (The light has constant output and will increase current if voltage is low).

But the current in off? Why do you have 2 mA and my measurement says 0.4 mA (I am using a Fluke 189 true rms meter, it has a decent precision).
I can give two explanations: A) You meter is not very good or B) There are big differences between the lights.

I would very much like if a few other people could measure the standby current on their light, it is easy to do (If needed I can post a picture on how to do it).


----------



## BabyDoc

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

Very enjoyable read as well as a great review! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Wattnot

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

Okay, I edited my posts above as I did have some errors. My meter is great and I trust it but those Powerexes are in worse shape than I originally thought. I retook all of the measurements just now using only the Eneloops and adjusted the findings. They seem closer to yours now but I still got that initial climb to 3 amps on Turbo before it settled down to a rock solid 2.6. There could be something wrong with the unit. Take a look at your SOS and see if you're getting that odd flash on a couple of the "Os" like I did. If you don't then there could be a little something wrong with my particular TK40.



HKJ said:


> Nice review, but I do not agree with you measurements.
> 
> My measurements are:
> Off:0.4mA, min:27mA, 212mA, 700mA and max:2.5A


----------



## HKJ

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*



Wattnot said:


> Okay, I edited my posts above as I did have some errors. My meter is great and I trust it but those Powerexes are in worse shape than I originally thought. I retook all of the measurements just now using only the Eneloops and adjusted the findings. They seem closer to yours now but I still got that initial climb to 3 amps on Turbo before it settled down to a rock solid 2.6. There could be something wrong with the unit. Take a look at your SOS and see if you're getting that odd flash on a couple of the "Os" like I did. If you don't then there could be a little something wrong with my particular TK40.



The current at max will depend on the voltage drop in the measurement cables and battery voltage, i.e. if it says 2.5 or 3 A is not really a big question, but probably more about the cables.

I tried to measure the SOS with a optical sensor, you can see the result here:


----------



## PhantomPhoton

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

So it it's down around .3 or so mA, then the parasitic current isn't as bad. Thanks for the update. Makes me feel better about the light knowing it'll sit for more than 3 months. 
I do like that beam profile :naughty:


----------



## Wattnot

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*



HKJ said:


> The current at max will depend on the voltage drop in the measurement cables and battery voltage, i.e. if it says 2.5 or 3 A is not really a big question, but probably more about the cables.
> 
> I tried to measure the SOS with a optical sensor, you can see the result here:


 
Ah HA! So it's not just my light doing that second and third "O" blip. There it is right there. Nice work HKJ. Hmmm. Fenix, you should look at that. It's a minor thing, and I'm sure the fella will still get rescued from the mountain top or the drifting boat, but it's still there.

As for my cable lengths . . . hey, I know your meter is good. I looked it up and while it's discontinued, the similar model that replaced it has a FIVE HUNDRED dollar price tag. However, it's not my cables or my meter causing a one time, momentary, slow climb to 3 amps, only to settle back down to 2.6A. Try it yourself but hold the reading for about 30 to 60 seconds and see if it does it on yours. After all, you found the same SOS problem, maybe you'll find that too.


----------



## EDC

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

Thank you for the excellent TK40 review.

I checked the SOS mode on my TK40 & found that it's also doing that odd flash on the second & third dash.


----------



## HKJ

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*



Wattnot said:


> As for my cable lengths . . . hey, I know your meter is good. I looked it up and while it's discontinued, the similar model that replaced it has a FIVE HUNDRED dollar price tag. However, it's not my cables or my meter causing a one time, momentary, slow climb to 3 amps, only to settle back down to 2.6A. Try it yourself but hold the reading for about 30 to 60 seconds and see if it does it on yours. After all, you found the same SOS problem, maybe you'll find that too.



I have redone the measurement on high, this time with batteries straight off the charger and I do not agree with you measurements, this time the measurement was steady on 2.3A.

I do not know how you do you measurements, I open the light between the head and the tube. This makes it easy to make the connection for current measurement: One alligator clip wire between tube and head, one alligator clip wire between outer rings and the meter between the center positions.

I have also made a review of the TK40, but it will not be posted here (Because it is in danish).


----------



## Wattnot

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*



HKJ said:


> I have redone the measurement on high, this time with batteries straight off the charger and I do not agree with you measurements, this time the measurement was steady on 2.3A.
> 
> I do not know how you do you measurements, I open the light between the head and the tube. This makes it easy to make the connection for current measurement: One alligator clip wire between tube and head, one alligator clip wire between outer rings and the meter between the center positions.
> 
> I have also made a review of the TK40, but it will not be posted here (Because it is in danish).


 
Well I guess we'll have to agree to disagree then!  I have a good meter and know how to measure current. Our readings are not that far off anyway. You got 2.5 and I got 2.6. The next paragraph should explain the 2.3 reading you just got.

Nimhs fresh off the charger will give out more voltage (enough to flash an 1185 lamp) which could easily explain your lower reading - especially since it's lower than your ealier 2.5A reading. I don't understand why you find this so odd.


----------



## HKJ

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*



Wattnot said:


> Well I guess we'll have to agree to disagree then!  I have a good meter and know how to measure current. Our readings are not that far off anyway. You got 2.5 and I got 2.6. The next paragraph should explain the 2.3 reading you just got.
> 
> Nimhs fresh off the charger will give out more voltage (enough to flash an 1185 lamp) which could easily explain your lower reading - especially since it's lower than your ealier 2.5A reading. I don't understand why you find this so odd.



I do not find my readings odd (or yours), they are what I expected. But I do not believe that they show the correct current for the TK40, when I look at the battery tube and the head, I see some serious springs and plates, the connection will have a very low impedance when the head is directly connected to the battery tube.
When I do my measurements I use some wires and a meter with an internal impedance, this will give a voltage drop (I have not measured how much) and this voltage drop will force the TK40 to draw some extra current.
If I had wanted a more exact measurement I could have soldered some heavy gauge wire between the battery tube and the head and then use a current clamp to measure the current, but I do not wish to solder on my new light.


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*



flasherByNight said:


> sounds like it's gotta be hanging on by a thread, and tailstanding....not exactly like "any other light"


 
Once my TK40 is locked out there's still more than 4 complete rounds before you can remove the tailcap. Hardly _hanging on by a thread _I would say.

Additionally the positive and negative contacts on top of the battery holder have different shape and length. Gravity is not enough to make them both touch the head's PCB. Only the force of the spring in the tailcap can do that. This can be easily verified by putting the holder upright on a table.
Once the tailcap has been unscrewed by the required 2.5 rounds the light can no longer be switched on independently of its position. IMHO there's no need to keep it tailstanding.


----------



## BrightMan

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

I have the TK10 and think about ordering the TK40. For me, primary important is the light output.
Is brightness much more, so the TK40 would be worth the money?


----------



## HKJ

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*



BrightMan said:


> I have the TK10 and think about ordering the TK40. For me, primary important is the light output.
> Is brightness much more, so the TK40 would be worth the money?



Yes, it is much more, about 3 times more light.


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*



BrightMan said:


> I have the TK10 and think about ordering the TK40. For me, primary important is the light output.
> Is brightness much more, so the TK40 would be worth the money?


 

The tree is at the back of my garden 40 meters away





the difference in total output is actually higher because TK40 has a much brighter spill.


On the other hand you have to take into account the difference in size





:wave:


----------



## flasherByNight

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*



Kilovolt said:


> Once my TK40 is locked out there's still more than 4 complete rounds before you can remove the tailcap. Hardly _hanging on by a thread _I would say.
> 
> Additionally the positive and negative contacts on top of the battery holder have different shape and length. Gravity is not enough to make them both touch the head's PCB. Only the force of the spring in the tailcap can do that. This can be easily verified by putting the holder upright on a table.
> Once the tailcap has been unscrewed by the required 2.5 rounds the light can no longer be switched on independently of its position. IMHO there's no need to keep it tailstanding.



Good to hear another/different experience, I am only basing my comments on what peoples observations have been. ie in *THIS* review:



Wattnot said:


> The only way unscrewing the tailcap is going to stop this drain is if you turn it out enough to break the contact AND TAILSTAND THE LIGHT. The springs on both the negative and positive have a long reach so you’re going to have to unscrew the tailcap to the point where it almost falls off.



Just goes to show everyones experience can be slightly different


----------



## Wattnot

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*



Kilovolt said:


> Once my TK40 is locked out there's still more than 4 complete rounds before you can remove the tailcap. Hardly _hanging on by a thread _I would say.
> 
> Additionally the positive and negative contacts on top of the battery holder have different shape and length. Gravity is not enough to make them both touch the head's PCB. Only the force of the spring in the tailcap can do that. This can be easily verified by putting the holder upright on a table.
> Once the tailcap has been unscrewed by the required 2.5 rounds the light can no longer be switched on independently of its position. IMHO there's no need to keep it tailstanding.


 
I understand what you are saying KV but going by when the light shuts off, and assuming that also stops the parasitic drain, is a bad assumption and is not correct. I will explain:

The center coil spring on top is positive. The four spring clips forming an outer ring that surrounds the positive coil spring on the top is negative. However, there is an additional negative contact on the bottom, which makes contact with the tailcap spring. As long as the top spring and bottom spring are making contact, you will have the parasitic drain. I verified this by REMOVING the tailcap and putting my meter between the bottom contact of the battery carrier and the threads on the tube. 

As for what I said about tailstanding, I stand by that but even then we really have no way of knowing if we really are breaking contact with the top POSITIVE spring. There is where I am making an assumption. If you unscrew it until it's about to fall off, and tailstand it, contact SHOULD be broken. It seems logical to me.

Thanks!


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

You may be absolutely right, however Fenix says that lockout is achieved by unscrewing the tailcap by 2.5 turns and if you check this you can appreciate that after 2.5 turns the light can no longer be operated.

I can not believe that this happens by pure chance and I think that once the switch is no longer operative there is no parasitic current just as the manufacturer says. I am convinced that until the four spring clips are pushed against their contact in the PCB no current can flow.

Probably time will tell. Meanwhile I keep my TK40 laying on one side and with the tailcap unscrewed by 2.5 turns.


----------



## HKJ

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

It would be a bit difficult for the current to run through the tailcap, the switch need to be activated for that to happen. I.e. with the head screwed loose and the switch pressed, it might have some standby current.

Just checking...

It does, the 0.4 mA standby current will flow if the switch is pressed.


----------



## Wattnot

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

Yeah, you're right . . . I hadn't thought about the spring going through the switch so my test from the bottom to the tube doesn't prove that part. This testing has been a pain. It's like trying to see if the refrigerator light is on with the door closed! :mecry:


----------



## Axion

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

Great review. But it sounds like the TK40 is off my list.

Don't like the UI
Don't like the thin walls
Needs WARM tint.


----------



## dudu84

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

Thanks for the great review. It's nice to know TK40 can safely run on 4x Eneloop. 

I honestly think running on 8x AA is rather outrageous, defeats the purpose of simple/easy to find AA batteries. If we use NiMH, we need all 8 cells to have similar capacities (which is not exactly simple) in order to be able to drain the cells completely. 4xAA is cool though.

Still, I'd rather carry 2x18650 for spare, 8xAA are heavy, take lots of space. If Fenix add 18650 ability then this light will probably sell much better, voltage ranges should not be a problem as 2x18650 is between 4xAA and 8xAA.

In the end, is it just me but I think most of latest quality multi-core LED lights are grossly overpriced? 
Surely they are very bright, but due to the new LED technology and some tweaks in circuitry. 

I'd understand if it's 20-30$ more than a single-core LED because P7/MC-E is rather pricey and cost of electronics/material increase too but judging on the insignificant design improvement (besides the cuicut, the body and battery fitment of TK40 look pretty darn simple to me), I can never justify myself for spending over $100 buying this :/

Perhaps we are already being charged for R&D costs? :shrug:

Thx for reading, my 2c


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

Great Review, sounds like some are waiting on the 1000Lumen TK50 that uses 4 CR123 or 2 18650's. Sounds nice, doesnt it. Iam J/K, I know of no TK50 lol..


----------



## Wattnot

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

Okay, the new beamshots are up. This should give everyone a good idea of what to expect from this great light!


----------



## dudu84

Beautiful beam shots! :twothumbs


----------



## exodus125

Wattnot said:


> ROP 100 feet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TK40 100 feet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROP 150 feet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TK40 150 feet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROP 200 feet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TK40 200 feet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROP 300 feet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TK40 300 feet



I dunno, but am I the only one that is thinking " why get the tk40 when you can have an ROP for much less"

I for one wouldn't get an 8AA light to be running it on low or med. 
I still get amazed when I see beamshots of ROP's.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

exodus125 said:


> I dunno, but am I the only one that is thinking " why get the tk40 when you can have an ROP for much less"
> 
> I for one wouldn't get an 8AA light to be running it on low or med.
> I still get amazed when I see beamshots of ROP's.


+1!


----------



## exodus125

Glad I am not the only one, look at the 200 and 300 ft shots, the ROP is incredible. 

I wonder how a malkoff p7 for the maglite would compare to the tk40, the sniper p7 and/or an ROP for that matter. 

I was THINKING about getting maybe a malkoff p7, but for the money I still think an ROP is the best lumen for your buck.


----------



## HKJ

exodus125 said:


> I dunno, but am I the only one that is thinking " why get the tk40 when you can have an ROP for much less"
> 
> I for one wouldn't get an 8AA light to be running it on low or med.
> I still get amazed when I see beamshots of ROP's.



The TK40 is smaller than a 2D Maglite and runs two hours at max and much longer at lower settings, why get a ROP?


----------



## exodus125

I am not trying to argue here, I know the tk40 will give you a longer runtime at max output. But at what price? $150 vs $30 for a reflector and a couple of bulbs. 

I know the ROP drains fast, I am just pointing out how bright the ROP beamshots are at a very small price.


----------



## HKJ

exodus125 said:


> I am not trying to argue here, I know the tk40 will give you a longer runtime at max output. But at what price? $150 vs $30 for a reflector and a couple of bulbs.
> 
> I know the ROP drains fast, I am just pointing out how bright the ROP beamshots are at a very small price.



I like a bright light, but I also want a light than can do more than a short flash of very bright light.
A ROP is probably fun to play with, but for practical use it will be :thumbsdow for many job. I also believe that you price estimate for a ROP it a bit low, I would also expect these items on the shopping list: frontglass, batteries, host and maybe a battery holder.


----------



## DM51

Let's not get to deep into a TK40 vs. ROP argument here. 

There may be a useful comparison thread to be done along those lines, but this thread is not the place for it.


----------



## exodus125

I got all the parts from kaidomain an it was about 30 bucks all together. Even with a cheap set up you will get over 500 lumens. 

if you have a 6d host already, all you need is the reflector, glass and bulb. Dont want to derail the thread, just commenting on the brightness of the ROP thats all. 

The fact the light has a 10 something lumen low, is "cool" but really, I can carry a small pen light if I want to use 10 lumens. Its versatile, but sometimes when you try to make ONE thing into an EVERYTHING, it goes overboard.


----------



## DM51

exodus125... I'll assume you posted that before you knew my post was there, so I'll leave it for now. 

Further off-topic posts will be deleted.


----------



## batman

I would like to know if this light is brighter than the M6 HOLA...630 lumens from Fenix vs 500 lumens from surefire. I'm guessing the M6 still kills it.


----------



## bodhran

I was just going through some boxes and came across a Raine D cell holster. Didn't even know I had one. Tried it on the tk40 and it fits and looks great. Just another carry option for those interested.


----------



## axim

I'm not an expert as most of you are,
but couldn't over-dsicharging become a problem? How exactly are the batteries wired? Doesn't it have to be in series to achieve an adequate voltage?


----------



## nohcho

batman said:


> I would like to know if this light is brighter than the M6 HOLA...630 lumens from Fenix vs 500 lumens from surefire. I'm guessing the M6 still kills it.


 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/226764&page=12
Check this out , pretty close eh?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

batman said:


> I would like to know if this light is brighter than the M6 HOLA...630 lumens from Fenix vs 500 lumens from surefire. I'm guessing the M6 still kills it.


The MN21 is around 750 torch lumens, so I guess no...


----------



## batman

Thanks guys, that's all I needed to know. I almost got upset with that little Fenix light!


----------



## woodrow

I sold my TK40 shortly after buying it, because I am not an AA guy, but I am still amazed...as shown in the great new beamshots at how good of a beam the TK40 has. I really like the bright 4 die leds...but I HATE the stupid donut hole that usually goes with them. As soon as I find a new 18650/123a light that has the TK40's beam... I will be all over it. Thanks again for the new beamshts Wattnot


----------



## nohcho

woodrow said:


> I sold my TK40 shortly after buying it, because I am not an AA guy, but I am still amazed...as shown in the great new beamshots at how good of a beam the TK40 has. I really like the bright 4 die leds...but I HATE the stupid donut hole that usually goes with them. As soon as I find a new 18650/123a light that has the TK40's beam... I will be all over it. Thanks again for the new beamshts Wattnot


 +1 on that. I am thinking about selling my TK40 as well.


----------



## Asmodeus

This is a little different beam shot. I setup my Canon G10 on a tripod ~ 50 yards from the side of my house, then zoomed in on a window so that the camera would have a focus point (though you can tell that the IR focus assist doesn't do much at that distance in low light; it's not designed to). Trned off the flash and set the self-timer. I then just aimed the TK40 at a point just left of the window. So all of the images are at ~ 150 feet and show the relative difference oin brightness of the 4 illumination settings. These are 100% crops that show only a small percentage of the entire image. The actual illuminated area was much larger than shown in the cropped images.

13 Lumens







93 Lumens






277 Lumens






630 Lumens


----------



## UlrikJ

Images way to big. Please resize them and read the forum rules.


----------



## Jackal-Head

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*



dudu84 said:


> Still, I'd rather carry 2x18650 for spare, 8xAA are heavy, take lots of space. If Fenix add 18650 ability then this light will probably sell much better, voltage ranges should not be a problem as 2x18650 is between 4xAA and 8xAA.



2x18650 have less energy than 8xAA NiMHs (with 2000mAh+). 3x high quality 2400mAh Li-ions have (almost) the same energy as 8x 2700mAh Sanyos (based on watt-hour data). On a "true" exploration far away from civilization, I would use L91s though… (or maybe eneloops and a solar charger? :thinking 2x L91 equal one 18650 with 2400mAh. This is a plus IMO for the TK40. When using rechargeables, you have a weight disadvantage over Li-ion, but you can always use lithium primaries to avoid that when necessary. Furthermore, there are plenty of 500+ lumens MC-E lights using 18650s on the market. Honestly, get yourself a Wolf Eyes or SolarForce and allow us AA guys to have some fun with this unique AA-powered product.  I'm also quite certain someone will find a way to mod the TK40 to use Li-ions of whatever form factor. Strings of 2x 3V or 3.3V cells should be fine.


----------



## Jackal-Head

axim said:


> I'm not an expert as most of you are,
> but couldn't over-dsicharging become a problem? How exactly are the batteries wired? Doesn't it have to be in series to achieve an adequate voltage?



There are two parallel strings of four. Maximum voltage for NiMH is therefore around 5.6V, typical voltage is 4.8V. I would like to know how easily one can prevent overdischarging (polarity reversal in particular), too, assuming well matched cells. Two or three cells in series are usually safe to use (attended) even in unregulated lights. What about four in the TK40? What's the voltage at the end of regulation (possibly depending on the mode)? 4V or more would be safe. Could somebody measure that, please?


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Your ROP High seems to be severely underdriven... or perhaps, it is about time to stop spending on lights and save for a better camera? LOL




Not totally sure what you mean OF since the ROP clearly looks to have a hotter beam center and much more spill. Perhaps you're referring to the beam color in which case it does look slightly orange. I think this can be explained by the WB setting of the camera but it does appear to capture the tint more accurately than my own Cannon. Daylight setting usually turns out to be perfect for the LEDs and terrible for the incans, while Auto setting turns the incans bright white and the LED's blue. I usually discount the color completely when LED's and incan's are directly compared while focusing my attention mainly on where the light is falling. 




> *Exodus125
> *I dunno, but am I the only one that is thinking " why get the tk40 when you can have an ROP for much less"





> *HKJ
> *The TK40 is smaller than a 2D Maglite and runs two hours at max and much longer at lower settings, why get a ROP?


Obviously each type has its particular advantages with most of them falling toward the LED's side. Two hours of light at that output level isn't unimpressive. For those who value run-time and multiple levels the TK40 seems to be a solid choice. For those preferring a warm beam, better throw and initial greater output, the old reliable ROP still has a place. 




> *batman
> *I would like to know if this light is brighter than the M6 HOLA...630 lumens from Fenix vs 500 lumens from surefire. I'm guessing the M6 still kills it.


I think it's worth pointing out what the additional lumens produced my the HOLA is only an advantage for about 5-6 minutes. After that it's going to fall well behind the TK40 and will never be brighter again until another $12 worth of primaries are installed. I think it's important to take that into consideration if we're going to keep things relative. Hard for me to admit as a die hard M6 fan...




> *OutdoorsFanatic
> *The MN21 is around 750 torch lumens, so I guess no...


I'd say you're right on the money with that figure. While comparing two samples with the NeoFab LeigionII, one M6 came in slightly under while the other metered slightly higher. 





Great review Wattnot! Your pictures really helped me to see the how this light stacks up performance wise. I think it would make a great light for folks who already own a pile of rechargeable AA. Thanks for the review.


----------



## DM51

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*

That's a very good review, and the beamshots and other details you've added are very helpful in giving a clear idea of the light's capabilities.


----------



## Wattnot

Thanks much for the compliments. Wait until you see my NEXT review! It's gonna be BIG!

Patriot, in Outdoor's defense, he was referring to my first set of beamshots (which I took down), taken in haste from my garage on a rainy night. We had several straight days of rain (pretty rare here) and I was itching to get the review out with SOMETHING to look at. Those first shots were all slightly underexposed. One weakness I've discovered in this new camera is the manual exposure meter . . . it doesn't work well in these pitch black scenarios. The current beamshots are all slightly OVER exposed as it didn't really look THAT bright in person (but they're close). The shutter was open for 2 to 3 seconds for the most part. I'm still getting used to the new camera so hopefully the beamshots will improve over time.


----------



## ntalbot

At 0.38 mA current draw when off, a set of eneloops will be dead in 4.8 years, ignoring self-dischage.


----------



## Patriot

Wattnot said:


> Patriot, in Outdoor's defense, he was referring to my first set of beamshots (which I took down), taken in haste from my garage on a rainy night. We had several straight days of rain (pretty rare here) and I was itching to get the review out with SOMETHING to look at. Those first shots were all slightly underexposed. One weakness I've discovered in this new camera is the manual exposure meter . . . it doesn't work well in these pitch black scenarios. The current beamshots are all slightly OVER exposed as it didn't really look THAT bright in person (but they're close). The shutter was open for 2 to 3 seconds for the most part. I'm still getting used to the new camera so hopefully the beamshots will improve over time.






Oh ok. No defence necessary since I only stated that I didn't know what he meant and I respect OF's take on these matters. I'm glad that you explained it though because I no longer have questions for him.  I never saw the original beam shots.

Ya know, I've always had the impression that beamshots which are over exposed from 1-3 stops really provide the best comparisons. If they're perfectly exposed or slightly under exposed there's not enough detail in the dark to ascertain the differences with reasonable confidence. These shots that you have posted now are perfect and my guess is that their also over exposed 1-2 stops which look great! Nice work considering that you camera is so new. 





> Thanks much for the compliments. Wait until you see my NEXT review! It's gonna be BIG!


You're welcome and I'll look forward to your next review with eager expectation.


----------



## selfbuilt

Patriot said:


> You're welcome and I'll look forward to your next review with eager expectation.


+1

Very nice review, you've covered a lot of ground. :thumbsup:

Looking forward to your future reviews. Cheers!


----------



## GGG

I just got my TK40 yesterday, this light will illuminate your target over 200 feet away. i haven't really had a chance to test it, just on my neighbors house at a distance of 200-250 feet, the TK40 is a serious flashlight. 

Reading the excellent review on this thread, LE officers may need a flashlight holder ring on their duty belt, unless they make a case big enough for this light, i don't think it can take the beating a MAG light can, so i would look for a case. I think the TK40 is SMALL for its POWER, if your into hiking, search and rescue, or just want a strong flashlight, this is the one. 

Its like taking the spotlight off a cop car and making it mobile and small to fit in your hand.


----------



## Wattnot

selfbuilt said:


> +1
> 
> Very nice review, you've covered a lot of ground. :thumbsup:
> 
> Looking forward to your future reviews. Cheers!


 
Wow! A big nod from the master reviewer himself! Thank you very much! I envy your reviews . . . especially the charts and graphs. I don't have the know-how, equipment, time or even patience to do what you do in your reviews.

Thanks again!


----------



## bodhran

GGG said:


> I just got my TK40 yesterday, this light will illuminate your target over 200 feet away. i haven't really had a chance to test it, just on my neighbors house at a distance of 200-250 feet, the TK40 is a serious flashlight.
> 
> Reading the excellent review on this thread, LE officers may need a flashlight holder ring on their duty belt, unless they make a case big enough for this light, i don't think it can take the beating a MAG light can, so i would look for a case. I think the TK40 is SMALL for its POWER, if your into hiking, search and rescue, or just want a strong flashlight, this is the one.
> 
> Its like taking the spotlight off a cop car and making it mobile and small to fit in your hand.


I don't care for the hard ring holsters. I have the nylon D cell holster make by Raine. Cheap and works great on my TK40.


----------



## Ultra-bright

*Re: Hot batteries in Fenix TK40*

Just received Twitter from Fenixlight. TK40 just received a review from Blue Sheepdog. Very interesting review. I wonder how many 600+ lumens flashlight can take the same abuse. Blue Sheepdog review link:

http://www.bluesheepdog.com/2009/05/...hlight-review/





http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=2946355


----------



## Sean

Has anyone anywhere done a run-time test on Turbo using 8 AA Alkalines? 

If not, anyone care to give an estimate on how "bad" the run-time would be?


----------



## qip

i think someone got a full hour from it, cant remember where the post was though

oh here it is


----------



## bodhran

First camping trip of the year and of course I took the tk40. A lot of peope out and about with their flashlights but didn't see one that could even come close to the brightness of this light, even on lower settings. My question is, how do you enjoy your light without feeling like you're showing off. Even my pd20 was brighter. I had just discovered this site and these lights last fall so this was my first real outing.


----------



## Wattnot

Photos back, moot subject edited out.


----------



## Cataract

Just got mine a couple hours ago and been playing with it in the warehouse... Can't wait to hit the trail tonight!
this is an excellent review and right on!
I noticed too that in s.o.s. mode, the second and third O’s do have the slight higher intensity blip .
I can “triple tap” and get into strobe mode right away, except in turbo, where I do have to wait a tad before double tapping.
The battery holder is much better on mine than what I have seen pictured on other threads. Instead of being a completely plastic made holder, it is more like they kept both ends of the original holder and connected them with 4 metal rods... which seems to make a lot of sense, as the batteries are pretty easy to change, and it is pretty obvious which way they should go in.... except that 8 batteries IS a lot of batteries and I had to double check before putting it in as I did have some polarity reversals, but easily spotted them. 

Great light! Went to the bathroom, lights off and tailstood it as I was doing my business... could've read the fine prints while sitting on the throne!


----------



## Ryanrpm

Cataract said:


> Great light! Went to the bathroom, lights off and tailstood it as I was doing my business... could've read the fine prints while sitting on the throne!





I thought I was the only one that did that! :mecry:

J/k of course...


----------



## exodus125

well, I bit the bullet and bought one, but only because it was offered in a trade. I will see what the big fuss is about and post back.


----------



## xucchini

Just got my TK40 from 4sevens. Love it!


----------



## Sean

Is it really ok to use lithium primary cells in the TK40? brightguy.com states outright that lithiums should not be used. The instructions only mention Alkaline and NiMH cells.


----------



## SemperFi

I'm all up for the TK40 (*had just ordered today and made a great savings valued @ abt 31 euros reduction!!! Yay!!* :twothumbs) esp. when I next visit the caves in Rotorua, NZ during our 28th Anniv honeymoon holiday trip and many more places thereafter esp. at events incl. marathon walks we have here often and its a comfortable companion for many walking alongside... I carry in a spare holster magazine... a total of 20 RCR123s & 18650s!!!






Like being armed with a flame thrower!!! :devil: instead of live ammo and a weapon. 

Last night, at a Security Meeting/gathering we had, where several Cops in uniform & civis attended too, they were astounded by my Fenix... Now, three of them are going to order for themselves...



they will be ever more spellbound when they grin feverishly after I next show them the TK40...heheh! 

I will post my beam results hopefully b4 the weekend. :twothumbs 

Incidentally, I stock (I'm not a seller so not selling nor promoting however...) Hahnel batteries from Ireland and they are AAs used for my digital camera running at 2700 mAh. These are the rollsroyce of rechargeables that remain at 95 - 99% power even after staying charged and not used in yr bag for as long as 8 months!!! Perfect purchase for the TK40.


----------



## SemperFi

Thanks *Wattnot* for your findings and stats with pics added!!! Great job there for it was one that shared with others I fully appreciated being reviewed this well like yours did too. 

I did not hesitate nor was in any hurry when I first came to read about it elsewhere but did not seemn to get round to it somehow. 

Well I did return by fluke onto this Forum and on another and the TK40 was the subject revived which then prompted me, without further delay, to pull up the Vendor by me and placed my order immediately. 

I know it'll be an added impact to my other two and this will find me ordering more rechargeables from Hahnel soon. I always as a precaution, have on me, a set of batteries as standards and the remaining 90% will all be rechargeables when on the move. 

I wonder who has a solution to stock a good load of batteries like in a magazine, this time its only batteries within a fabric holster that can be belted alongside the hip?


----------



## Justin Case

ntalbot said:


> At 0.38 mA current draw when off, a set of eneloops will be dead in 4.8 years, ignoring self-dischage.



Your calculations are incorrect. At 0.38mA parasitic current draw, the light is pulling 0.38mA * 24h ~9mAh per day. An Eneloop has about 2000mAh capacity. Dividing through, estimated shelf life is about 220 days, or about 7 months (as you say, ignoring self-discharge).


----------



## Justin Case

With the TK40, how do you get back to Turbo mode once you double-tap the switch to enter fast strobe? Is there a direct path, or do I have to turn off the light and turn it back on?


----------



## HKJ

Justin Case said:


> Your calculations are incorrect. At 0.38mA parasitic current draw, the light is pulling 0.38mA * 24h ~9mAh per day. An Eneloop has about 2000mAh capacity. Dividing through, estimated shelf life is about 220 days, or about 7 months.



Your calculations are also incorrect. TK40 is using two parallel strings of batteries, i.e. the time is double up.


----------



## Sean

Justin Case said:


> With the TK40, how do you get back to Turbo mode once you double-tap the switch to enter fast strobe? Is there a direct path, or do I have to turn off the light and turn it back on?



Just double-tap again.


----------



## Justin Case

HKJ said:


> Your calculations are also incorrect. TK40 is using two parallel strings of batteries, i.e. the time is double up.


 
Thanks for the correction on the battery config for the TK40. Technically, there is nothing wrong with my calculations. 2000/9 is about 220. The error was my assumption of 8S, due to unfamiliarity with the TK40. Of course, the other person's calculations were also correct. I should have said "methodology", not "calculation". Additionally, the methodology I used is is correct, unlike the other one, which can't give you the right answer regardless of whether or not you know that the cells are wired in 2P4S.


----------



## jimmy1970

Justin Case said:


> With the TK40, how do you get back to Turbo mode once you double-tap the switch to enter fast strobe? Is there a direct path, or do I have to turn off the light and turn it back on?



You can do either of the following:

1. Double tap to take you back to turbo or:
2. Turn off, then back on to take you back to turbo. (same difference).


----------



## Ryanrpm

I don't know about you all, but I'm ready to see some more TK40 beamshots. Anyone want to share some fresh photos?


----------



## Sean

Ryanrpm said:


> I don't know about you all, but I'm ready to see some more TK40 beamshots. Anyone want to share some fresh photos?


 
Have you seen these:

*Fenix TK40 outdoor beamshots at ~45 feet (all shots on manual settings):*​ 
Fenix TK40 on low:


 
Fenix TK40 on medium:


 
Fenix TK40 on high:


 
Fenix TK40 on turbo:


 
JetBeam M1X:


 
Fenix T1 on max:


 

Surefire E2DL on high:




​


----------



## Ryanrpm

They look familiar. Thanks!

BTW, in your last photo with the lights standing up, I see the M1X is missing...?


----------



## Sean

Ryanrpm said:


> They look familiar. Thanks!
> 
> BTW, in your last photo with the lights standing up, I see the M1X is missing...?



Ok, I didn't know if you had seen them or not. I traded my M1X for the TK40 and I don't have a pic of them together. The main reason for the pic was to show how large a 3D Mag-lite is compared to the TK40 and the others.


----------



## SemperFi

Sean said:


> The main reason for the pic was to show how large a 3D Mag-lite is compared to the TK40 and the others.


 
TQ for that thought as I did felt it was that primary motive to line them together which I appreciated it when I mused at the height & size
of each.:twothumbs 
While I was away with a morning Meeting this morning, my TK40 arrived (just as I expected when being away...:shakehead am collecting it at the P/Office this afternoon) as expected since it failed to show up B4 the w/end and yesterday too was a public holiday for us. I can now see where that bulky baton-size for the TK40 would land itself then.... in my backpack together with my Mac when I'm on the travelling route and when strolling the dunes with my Guard dog... I will still carry the T1 that is a permanent hip companion most of the time.


----------



## KevinL

_*resurfaces after long disappearance*_

Wow, nice review. I want one of these TK40's. (says the One Who Named the ROP  - DM51 - don't smite me  )

I would say both the ROP and the TK40 have their place, I'd like the TK40 because it doesn't pop bulbs hot off a charge, it's regulated, runs on AA's and has the usual LED advantages. The ROP has its traditional incandescent advantages and looks brighter at 200 feet in these photos although the beam is less focused. 

The beamshots with distance are really well done, conveys what each light does well at what ranges. To me it's a milestone, technology has come far enough that we're now seeing LEDs in this power class, that it can even stand up and rival our old incan favorites, which was unthinkable when the Mag85, ROP and others were born. I think it's a great development. The 4-die Cree is like the LuxV all over again, with all the power I came to know and love from the LuxV. 

I am a little bit tired of fiddling with li-ion at the moment, so NiMH appeals to me. One of Fenix's strengths has always been catering to the AA market, even if it takes 8AA. The 2P design of the TK40 is well thought out too. 

I've never really been particularly fond of Fenix's UI's, but that's a small price to pay for an otherwise well designed light. I intend to use it mostly at turbo mode anyway, so I'd probably leave it on max blast all the time. 

Off to Lighthound to pick up my TK40!!


----------



## SemperFi

Hi fellas... 

Great to be back from the searing temps & heat by the south of Spain. Was there to cruise-drive along the coastal towns of Andalusuia as a short holiday (and prelude to my next coming one in NZ this Fall) soon after collecting my TK40!!!... WOOT!!!:twothumbs 

I have it proven when up at the Great Siege Tunnels in Gibraltar. At one point, where no one could either suspect or noticed, there was this hidden chamber thats pitch dark... until I decided to flash out my tucker...heheh... I meant the TK40 and others around me went..."*WAUWWW*!!! thanks mate!!!" and clicks after clicks were on... until I switched it off.


We then managed to snap with our cameras on the 2 waxed figures inside the hidden Sick-Bay cave room. 
My TK40 will again become handy when I enter the Rotorua caves in the northern island of New Zealand for sure... can't wait to see how far and bright it proves itself down there.... 

Here's a snap of what showed up... 







Inside one of the tunnel's chambers... 







Looking through the grills over the airstrip of Gibraltar, from up and inside The Rock itself.


----------



## SemperFi

Here's my tallest so far... the TK40 on the right. 








As they blast away....!!! 






The left comes as a 50w Halogen with 750,000 lightpower and plugs into a 12v car receptacle. 
The strong distinct beam is something to marvel at, like a Polarion hid thrower!!! I will someday capture its beam throw into the sky...:thumbsup:


----------



## thedeske

Sean said:


> Ok, I didn't know if you had seen them or not. I traded my M1X for the TK40 and I don't have a pic of them together. The main reason for the pic was to show how large a 3D Mag-lite is compared to the TK40 and the others.



Interesting - No matter how many shots I see with a Mag, it looks and feels much more compact in person.
Mine arrived yesterday. One of the first things was to hold my Mag 3D and the TK for a little weight and feel comparison. The tubes are the same 1.554 inch so along with the length, it's probably the shorter head on the TK that fools me.

As I mentioned in part 3, beam shots online are nothing compared to in hand.


----------



## taivox

delete


----------



## StriderSMF

taivox said:


> Hi,
> Is this the same TK40 as everywhere else? http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26115
> Its only 120$...or is it a fake one? Not the real fenix?


 Look's real to me.


----------



## thedeske

taivox said:


> Hi,
> Is this the same TK40 as everywhere else? http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26115
> Its only 120$...or is it a fake one? Not the real fenix?



try camp smarter


----------



## taivox

thedeske said:


> try camp smarter


What do you mean by that?


----------



## thedeske

taivox said:


> What do you mean by that?



OK - http://www.campsmarter.com/mofx-tk40.html

you have to click a link to see price

DX is overseas - this is in the states & thus easier to deal with if there's a problem
if you're in the states.

You coulda just googled


----------



## taivox

delete


----------



## flasherByNight

thedeske said:


> OK - http://www.campsmarter.com/mofx-tk40.html
> 
> you have to click a link to see price
> 
> DX is overseas - this is in the states & thus easier to deal with if there's a problem
> if you're in the states.
> 
> You coulda just googled



Any personal experience with campsmarter?
Ever return anything? (good experience?) (warranty?)

Think the "new version" is being sold thru them? (ie with improved battery carrier)


----------



## thedeske

flasherByNight said:


> Any personal experience with campsmarter?
> Ever return anything? (good experience?) (warranty?)
> 
> Think the "new version" is being sold thru them? (ie with improved battery carrier)



Yes - my "new version" TK40 arrived in 5 days cross country (Calif to Ga) ground UPS
It's the only thing I've ordered from them, so no history.

I'm not the first to order from them on this forum.


----------



## flasherByNight

thedeske said:


> Yes - my "new version" TK40 arrived in 5 days cross country (Calif to Ga) ground UPS
> It's the only thing I've ordered from them, so no history.
> 
> I'm not the first to order from them on this forum.



Thanks for the site. If you don't mind, keep us (me ) updated if you have to return or otherwise deal with them, thanks 
(that price make it's pretty irresistible...ugh)

(This thread is pretty much the only thing that comes up with "campsmarter" as the search term btw )

*Only two left, noooooooooooooo...ugh, I totally just bought one after I saw that (ok, only ONE left now lol)

***UPDATE*: Was supposed to arrive today the 17th, made it to the local distribution center. Received an "exception" notice, they didn't write a STREET ADDRESS! What the ???!!$#%@[email protected]# Shipped back to california....
*** 3 Days later still haven't heard back from them via email or telephone grrrrrrrrr
**** 4 Days - still no response :/
***** 5 Days later, CSR finally got back to me. Claimed they thought they had already responded. He reshipped it out...so, guess I gotta wait another 5 days (woulda been nice if they expedited shipping). Although he did knock off an additional%....so I guess for that price the slightly lackluster CSR is still worthwhile. At least they seem honest and it was a possible "honest mistake". *shrug, ymmv caveat emptor blah blah blah

* AUG 31st: FINALLY arrived today :/ in an _*open/untaped package*._ Upon receiving the package I was like....wth is this, this box is way too small (thought they had sent me wrong thing lol). Anyhow, not only was the box untaped and opened, horrible packaging job, a small piece of paper was the extent of padding. blergh.
And to make matters worse, this is obviously a RETURNED item as there is visible damage on the knurling and specs of dirt on it....sigh.

Nonetheless figured if it worked alright I'd live with the cosmetic damages....threw some crappy rat shack batteries in it. (I know I know it's all I currently have ). Rest of my eneloops are in the truck. Well, it works...it IS Day time, but can't say my first impression is very awe inspiring. Will wait tonight to pass judgement.

Anyhow, upto you whether or not campsmarter is worthwhile or not. Cheap, but... :sick2:


----------



## bill_n_opus

Never ordered from campsmarter before ... first time for everything! Hope it goes smoothly. I'm excited ... couldn't resist. 

I was so close to buying a SolarForce L1000 from lighthound ... but then i'd have to buy a li-ion charger and 3x18650 cells and get it shipped and then brought over the Canadian border (not sure if there are restrictions on rechargeable li-ion cells over a drive-border or if it's just through the air)

I have a ton of new LSD Eneloops waiting!


----------



## thedeske

flasherByNight said:


> *Only two left, noooooooooooooo...ugh, I totally just bought one after I saw that (ok, only ONE left now lol)



Interesting - there were 43 on the 10th


----------



## DM51

Some off-topic posts and replies to them have been moved to a new thread. 

This thread is Wattnot's review of the TK40 - please would members stay on topic.


----------



## karlosk98

Sean said:


> Have you seen these:
> 
> *Fenix TK40 outdoor beamshots at ~45 feet (all shots on manual settings):*​
> Fenix TK40 on low:
> 
> 
> 
> Fenix TK40 on medium:
> 
> 
> 
> Fenix TK40 on high:
> 
> 
> 
> Fenix TK40 on turbo:
> 
> 
> 
> JetBeam M1X:
> 
> 
> 
> Fenix T1 on max:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surefire E2DL on high:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Sean,

I was about to buy one, but from the pics, it looks like the surefire who produces 120 lumens, is almost as bright as the tk 40.

is that so in real life?

thanks


----------



## pseudoblue

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*



HKJ said:


> ...
> I would very much like if a few other people could measure the standby current on their light, it is easy to do (If needed I can post a picture on how to do it).


 
Hi, is it too late to request this? I would like to know how though, thanks


----------



## nickanto

karlosk98 said:


> Sean,
> 
> I was about to buy one, but from the pics, it looks like the surefire who produces 120 lumens, is almost as bright as the tk 40.
> 
> is that so in real life?
> 
> thanks



No, those pictures do none of the lights justice. The TK40 will blow away the SF at 120 Lumens. The TK40 in medium is almost as bright as my Olight M20 (240 Lumens) on high.


----------



## HKJ

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*



pseudoblue said:


> Hi, is it too late to request this? I would like to know how though, thanks



Way late, but here is a picture, I hope it can help you:


----------



## pseudoblue

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review*



HKJ said:


> Way late, but here is a picture, I hope it can help you:


 
Yes, this is good.. Thank you very much for posting the pic for me :bow:


----------



## flasherByNight

SemperFi said:


>



heh, just noticed the yellow ikea batteries...been meaning to see what the "pros" thought about them. I know they're ridiculously dirt cheap.

(PS, updated my experience with campersmarter in post 111)


----------



## SemperFi

flasherByNight said:


> ***UPDATE*: Was supposed to arrive today the 17th, made it to the local distribution center. Received an "exception" notice, they didn't write a STREET ADDRESS! What the ???!!$#%@[email protected]# Shipped back to california....


 
Shucks then for that kind of service!!! Lets hope the address still sticks unless it has been separated and lost from the last earthquake...


----------



## SemperFi

flasherByNight said:


> heh, just noticed the yellow ikea batteries...been meaning to see what the "pros" thought about them. I know they're ridiculously dirt cheap.


 
Thanks and those IKEAs are ridiculously priced as a song however, its a sure :twothumbs bet to have it as a spare supply, nicely packed and neat and stacks up orderly in the backpack. 

I would after all, pack a second reserve but would get it from a Duracell Ultra for the better value in Watt/hr. Lithium is of course the way to go down for longer performance when regularly used for better value on the longer run... but my use with the flashes are not as routine as some or many among you would spend half a night regularly in play-flashing with your EDCs...


----------



## EV_007

Wow, that quad die really puts out a lot of light. Especially for running on AAs.

The shape of the light reminds me of the Wolf Eyes Boxer for some reason.


----------



## 1anrm

To me it looks like a WE Shark I (based on proportions head-tail). Just got one a week or so ago. I like my TK40 so much am saving for another one oo: it runs great on just 4 AAs I dont mind just having 1 hr max burn time in exchange for weight reduction.


----------



## patted

dealextreme where are they??


----------



## EV_007

So I had a chance to play around with mine and it seems to be pretty well built. Kinda on the chunky side. Slightly longer than the Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W, but for it running on 8 AA batteries, its not bad. Nice around the house or car flashlight to have on hand due to the multiple levels and the more ubiquitiou AA power source. Good emergency light for those reasons. Can't see myself carrying it around in a pocket or belt, backpack maybe. You can't beat it for the price. Time will tell on it's reliability factor.

The Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W still puts out more light, but the TK40 doesn't do too bad, especially since it has the instant-on advantage of the LEDs over the HID.

Also tested my trusty SureFire M3T just for fun running on two 17670s via A19 battery extender. With the HOLA it just barely out throws the TK40, with a narrower beam of course. TK40's quad die really puts out a nice wide beam. The SF M3T with the A19 extender makes it even slightly longer than the TK40, but not as bulky. I think I must have a hotter SF 225 lumen bulb. The reflector on my M3T isn't as orange peeled as my M6, which may help in the throw department.

I want o get my hands on the EagleTac M2XC4, Neutral White would be nice even though at the cost of shear lumens. Hey Mike from PTS, when are you restocking them? 

Amazing what a quad die puts out. Now I'm wondering what a 9 die setup would do. The 6 die seems kinda off balance in the 3x3 configuration. Seems like the 3x3x3 alignment would be more symmetrical. I'm sure it would eat up batteries like mad as well. That would be a true 1000+ lumen LED light I think.


----------



## Wattnot

patted said:


> dealextreme where are they??


 
They're in China. Their prices are good and shipping is always free. They are reputable, probably in the order of a 7 or greater on a 10 scale. Shipping takes 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Crenshaw

Gah, you know i never thought i would actually need this light. But the multiple accolades from a lot of different people is pushing my reason away.

Wattnott, I have a 3xLi-on Mag85. Will This still make me happy, if i at least think about how It will run way longer, and safer.

Crenshaw


----------



## Wattnot

Crenshaw said:


> Wattnott, I have a 3xLi-on Mag85. Will This still make me happy, if i at least think about how It will run way longer, and safer.
> 
> Crenshaw


 
The TK40 is no 1000+ lumen hotwire, but it *is* a very impressive, very high output LED. You will not be disappointed. Those two lights don't directly compare. They just too different.


----------



## SemperFi

EV_007 said:


> I'm sure it would eat up batteries like mad as well. That would be a true 1000+ lumen LED light I think.


 
I have recently purchased the *X21 LED* Lenser, some 3 weeks after having the *TK40*. The batteries are not being juiced away as some would fear, on the contrary. I won't buy rechargeable D-sizes for the standard Ultra batteries would last way past anyone's immediate needs not unless its being used 8 hours straight everyday and then, it'll still last you about a solid month! 



Crenshaw said:


> Gah, you know i never thought i would actually need this light. But the multiple accolades from a lot of different people is pushing my reason away.


 
I have both stacked in my backpack (wife will handle the *TK40*) while I'm with the light bazooka (*X21 LEDLenser*) and will be in Spore pretty shortly and may take a stroll along Henderson Path, and up there by Mt Faber to blast a little...heheh , before heading down to Sydney, Australia and later to those famed Waitomo Caves near Rotorua in North Island New Zealand.:twothumbs


----------



## Geban

Just ordered a TK 40, hope it´s as good as you guys say it is..


----------



## thedeske

Geban said:


> Just ordered a TK 40, hope it´s as good as you guys say it is..



Be nice and get it's favorite food - Eneloops


----------



## Geban

thedeske said:


> Be nice and get it's favorite food - Eneloops


 Will do.. :twothumbs


----------



## MichaelRose

I wonder how the TK-40 compares to a P7 with the same type of lamp..


----------



## HKJ

MichaelRose said:


> I wonder how the TK-40 compares to a P7 with the same type of lamp..



TK40 uses a MC-E lamp(LED) and P7 is another type of lamp.
You can compare some of these lights on my website, I have beamshots from many P7/MC-E lights.


----------



## EV_007

Nice shots HJK. That Titanium is a monster and hefty looking too.


----------



## knestle

Just got my TK40 an hour ago.
Seems EVERYBODY has a different UI. This one took me a whole 30 seconds to memorize.
I was concerned about how much pressure would be required to activate the tail switch. I got the Nitecore D10 R2 a couple weeks ago and am still unhappy about the effort required for that switch. However, I find the switch of the TK40 to be just right, a nice solid click without too much pressure.

Now, my only con. The knurling on the TK40 is not up to the weight of the light.
The light IS NOT too heavy for it's size. It has a nice solid, substantial feel to it. But the knurling is not aggressive enough to support this weight. The light feels smooth, and very close to slippery. I have no confidence that it will stay in my hand if I don't concentrate on my grip, and most of the time when I am using a light I have other things to think about.

I have a Nite-Ize Clip-N-Grip that I can't find at the moment. I will try that when I locate it. If that proves unacceptable I will be trying a cloth electrical tape wrap, or a foam handlebar tape.
Also, I will be adding a paracord wrist loop. Yeah, belt AND suspenders. This bugger is just too expensive to risk dropping it!


----------



## almach1

i'm newb poster and fairly novice flashlight user. Bought a TK-10 and a surefire G2 LED last year, and needed something with more umph. this TK-40 does the trick and doesn't require me to purchase more batteries since I stock nothing but eneloops for anything everything that requires a AA in my house. Just opened a new pack i had from Costco and charged them up in my Lacross BC9009. my Girlfriend fried my Maha charger a few months ago by putting alkalines in it.


----------



## amraspalantir

just got my tk40 yesterday and it blows me away with
its performance!!:thumbsup:
btw has anyone tried opening the head by removing the glass lens?
there seems to be a bezel holding the lens and has anyone actually 
twisted this bezel and removed the lens?

trying to access the reflector so i can take measurements of it for 
a potential DIY reflector.

thanks in advance


----------



## SemperFi

almach1 said:


> .... my *Girlfriend *fried my Maha charger a few months ago by *putting alkalines in it*.



 Oooohch...  you failed to flash adequately otherwise she WUD have noticed and knew the difference...  
Great to note the TK-40 did and proved well with you too....!!!


----------



## amraspalantir

Just tested my TK40 right in the middle of Typhoon Mirinae's fury
here in the Philippines.

Just bought my unit 1 week ago and got its baptism of fire 2 nights ago.
Live south of Manila and here is where the eye passed through.

When the lights went out i had to go outside to check on the condition of our power lines (thieves usually strike on power outages to steal the cables).
The wind was howling and raining in sheets!Turned on the light in turbo and was amazed at the light it threw out despite the rain. The rain did reduce the intensity and reflect some light back at me making it a bit difficult to see through it all.But it did the job and after 2 hours i had to go out again and do my inspection.

The TK40 was thoroughly drenched,tested and passed with flying colors!
Definitely One of the best purchases i have for this year!:twothumbs


----------



## flasherByNight

I guess I never reported back either...
In a word, love it :twothumbs


----------



## collo

*Mini comparo plus a question*

I recently purchased a TK40 and love it.

My EDC is a Fenix L2D with the short barrel running a single 14500 li-ion - good for around 220 lumens.

My other torch is a 4C maglight with a Terralux TLE-6EX drop-in good for 140 lumens, focussed.

My observations.
----------------
TK40 vs over-driven L2D
The TK40 has a tighter hot-spot than the L2D. On medium (93 lumens), the TK40 is about as bright as the L2D, but with less flood. 
On high (277 lumens), the contest is over

TK40 vs TLE-6EX maglight
The TK40 needs to be on high (277 lumens), to equal the brightness of the maglight. It does have a larger hotspot though.

Some questions about battery options.
-------------------------------------
I waited until the TK30 came out before deciding on the TK40. I liked the extra runtime, and felt that the longer skinnier TK30 would not feel as good in the hand as the more conventional TK40.

As others have commented, the TK40 with 8*AA Eneloops weighs quite a bit. You can run just 4*AA's but the manual states that they can't deliver enough current to support the 630 lumen turbo mode.

I'm looking for an option that would be lighter, but still give turbo mode.

Since the TK30 runs 2*18650 li-ions in series, it would be nice to know if the TK40 and TK30 have the same internals. From the photo's, the finning is different on the two heads is different, but that could just be cosmetic. This TK30 posting suggests that the TK30 can handle up to 12V, so the 7.2V from 2*18650's should not be a problem.

Does anyone know if this is safe to do?

If so, what would be the wisdom of 4*18650's in a series parallel arrangement? I imagine this would be more dangerous than the Eneloops in the standard TK40 series-parallel setup.

Lastly, can the lighter but lower-capacity 14500's deliver the same current as 18650's?


----------



## HKJ

*Re: Mini comparo plus a question*



collo said:


> Since the TK30 runs 2*18650 li-ions in series, it would be nice to know if the TK40 and TK30 have the same internals. From the photo's, the finning is different on the two heads is different, but that could just be cosmetic.



The TK40/TK30 does definitely not have the same internals, the UI is way to different, TK40 uses a momentary switch and has a standby current, the TK30 uses the new Fenix tactical interface.
They might use the same converter design, but the control circuit is very different.


----------



## collo

Thanks for that.

Found this thread which says the max. known safe voltage for the TK40 is 6.8V, so I guess I'll play it safe...


----------



## kalifornian

*Re: Hot batteries in Fenix TK40*



Ultra-bright said:


> Just received Twitter from Fenixlight. TK40 just received a review from Blue Sheepdog. Very interesting review. I wonder how many 600+ lumens flashlight can take the same abuse. Blue Sheepdog review link:
> 
> http://www.bluesheepdog.com/2009/05/...hlight-review/
> 
> 
> Here's another torture test link for the TK40
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/233856


----------



## BUZ

Some good beamshots/comparisons here: 

http://fonarevka.lux-rc.com/

http://superfonarik.ru/article_info.php?articles_id=11


----------



## SemperFi

Thanks Buz!!!:twothumbs 

I think the Xenon as a whole was impressive too given the fact it had the entire basement lighted up. 

Will spend more time perusing/comparing the different models... I'm just sizzling thru all the email feedbacks...am on holiday this moment in Singapore for the Christmas and for those who are in this brightly lit island... I was at Changi Village late last night and using mine on the shoreline.... very dark lover-alley ways and romantic spots they have on the stretch by the SAF ferry point. 
Great place to test the flashlights.... FYI. 

cheersch to all and have a Merry Christmas with a greater year in 2010. 

Am going to see the* MJ This Is It* to be held at the Kallang Stadium in Singapore.


----------



## ukcustomer

First I would like to start positive by saying how impressed I have been with the TK40. Unfortunately after a couple of months use, it all of a sudden stopped working (these things happen its still under warranty). The problem I have is with the after care support I recieved from fenix.co.uk. This is who I originally purchased this item from. I don't want to go into details but if I could warn at least one person not to use this website then this would justify me posting this.
PS the torch when working is great!


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck

ukcustomer said:


> First I would like to start positive by saying how impressed I have been with the TK40. Unfortunately after a couple of months use, it all of a sudden stopped working (these things happen its still under warranty). The problem I have is with the after care support I recieved from fenix.co.uk. This is who I originally purchased this item from. I don't want to go into details but if I could warn at least one person not to use this website then this would justify me posting this.
> PS the torch when working is great!


 
 :sigh::sigh::sigh: :mecry::mecry::mecry:


----------



## Locoboy5150

ukcustomer said:


> PS the torch when working is great!



Please let us know what you did or will be doing to obtain warranty service from Fenix. That way, if any other TK40 owners have problems with their torches, they'll know what to do.

If the vendor is slamming the door in your face, you may have to contact Fenix directly.


----------



## Arnulf

Very good review.:thumbsup:
I am new to uber flashlights....I sure could have used that TK40 a few nights ago....my GSD chased a prowler into a dark corner of my backyard and my flashlight did not have the power to light up the area....thats what got me checking out the new flashlights.


----------



## SemperFi

Before I left Europe for Singapore early this month, I was contemplating on taking my TK40 along but after checking the battery holder, finding some oxidization on one of the battery points. I had removed all the original batteries that came with it, clean and blow dry with a hair-dryer and tested it and it worked without a hitch. 

I left it behind and will recheck it with a new set of batteries upon return in January. 

Merry Christmas and a jolly flashy 2010 to everyone!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LeifUK

ukcustomer said:


> First I would like to start positive by saying how impressed I have been with the TK40. Unfortunately after a couple of months use, it all of a sudden stopped working (these things happen its still under warranty). The problem I have is with the after care support I recieved from fenix.co.uk. This is who I originally purchased this item from. I don't want to go into details but if I could warn at least one person not to use this website then this would justify me posting this.
> PS the torch when working is great!



Do you mean fenixtorch.co.uk? I bought from them and I won't do it again. It took them two days to post the item (claim same day post), they did not respond to several emails and there was no receipt. If they can't even bother with the basics when you order, I can't imagine how bad the service is.


----------



## Archie Cruz

Thanks for your thorough review!

Our TK40 arrived the 30th.
Very interesting product.
Quick observations
- Excellent BIN emitter. Very Scotopic vision as well as photography friendly. Looks like 4,000K- 4,500K emitters are finally here.
- Nice form factor, no issues there at all
- The body perfectly fits into our MAG-D stand holder
- Programing UI is pretty good. I managed to navigate it without reading instructions. 
- Output levels are logical and 'flashing' features pretty easy to divine and execute.
- We want to attach a hood to the front bezel. A threaded front bezel to accept photo accessories would be cool. 
- Beam profile is very useful. Context inclusive spot. Again, a way to modulate the beam would be nice. EG > Fresnel lens, Reverse Fresnel ( wide- angle) and diffusion.
- AA battery loading was smooth and intuitive
- No tests for run-times but I'm sure there are plenty here already.
The rest of the feedback will be the 2 page review in GearNinja.com
Anyway. I really like this light. We're getting the LED Lenser X21 for comparison.
I'm thrilled at how far along these lights have come in the past 5 years.


----------



## SemperFi

Archie Cruz said:


> Thanks for your thorough review!
> 
> Our TK40 arrived the 30th.
> *........snip......* I really like this light. We're getting the LED Lenser X21 for comparison.
> I'm thrilled at how far along these lights have come in the past 5 years.



Happy New Year Archie and esp. on yr new Fenix "edc" emitter!!! 
R U getting the X21 from within yr country or elsewhere? U're going to like the LEDLenser as well....  

I just got back from Singapore holidays and came back with a GSM Jammer... in one burst, I am thrilled with a WoW!!! 

The other that I had bought too is a 200mW green Laser and this is as straight and cool with its creepy intensity... it simply went for meters after meters like sayyyyy... nearly as far as 2km?!!! A beauty and a true dazzler. Nice Christmas gifts they were for my collection but nuisance Hp users within 20m around me in public places ain't going to have their way anymore using their mobile and yakking inconsiderately around me when I want decent peace to my ears...heheh.:devil:

Cheersch.....


----------



## GSMGuy

Great review - Has swayed me to order this over the Ultrafire WL1300 

Can't wait for it to arrive now 

Mike


----------



## c9ruslan

:twothumbs very nice review, just got mine, happy like a child


----------



## flasherByNight

So this is completely random but I thought was kinda neat.
I was playing with my tk40 and the lens from my diy projector and found it projects a crystal clear picture of the die and reflector.

http://img710.imageshack.us/i/img0981ln.jpg/


----------



## tc67

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review - query re beamshots and beam comparison*

I will start by saying what a great, informative forum this is. Thanks to all.

I can't see it anywhere in the text, but can someone tell me what the setting as for Wattnots original beamshots in the review (630 lumen "Turbo" or 277 lumen "high"?).

This seems like an impressive, solid torch, but unfortunately I can seem to find one in the flesh to take a look. I have looked at a LED Lenser P17 and P14, and woul lovie it fi someone could compare the beam on the TK40 to the P17 in terms of where it sits in the 'flood to spot' range.

From Wattnot's beamshots, it seems a lot less ringy than the P17 in flood, but perhaps not as tight as the P17 in spot mode.

If anyone can give me a comment or a link to one on the beam throw of the TK40 compared to a P17, I would be thankful.

Cheers,
TC
(Aus)


----------



## Locoboy5150

I can't compare my TK40 to any LED Lenser products as neither I nor anyone that I know has any LED Lenser lights.



> From Wattnot's beamshots, it seems a lot less ringy than the P17 in flood



The TK40's beam appears less ringy because it has no rings. Seriously, the TK40 has the most artifact-free beam pattern of any light that I have ever seen. It is, so far, the only light that I've come across that is close to my definition of a "perfect" beam pattern.


----------



## tc67

Locoboy5150 said:


> The TK40's beam appears less ringy because it has no rings. Seriously, the TK40 has the most artifact-free beam pattern of any light that I have ever seen. It is, so far, the only light that I've come across that is close to my definition of a "perfect" beam pattern.


 
thanks Locoboy. I agree that the beamshots for the TK40 seem very clean and even, better than others in the LED range.
My reason for the query is that I am after a light for use in emergency services (rural fire brigade) and I know that a light with a broad flood can be a problem for others working nearby. Hence, the P17, which I know is far ringier, is an option in that it allows variation in the beam shape, and goes to a pretty good spot, albeit with a few spilled rings. I am keen to get comment about the Fenix TK40 in this regard - where is sits in the spot/flood scheme of things, as by all accounts it seems to rate highly in all regards. It seems that "beam field" as in, say, beam width at 100m does not get quoted in relation to torch reviews (If you think about binoculars or rifle scopes, the figure "field of view" is akin to this). My reference to the LED Lenser just will help, as I know that beam (I have not had exposure to many of the lights mentioned in the forum reviews).

Cheers,
TC


----------



## Jack Reacher

tc67 said:


> [...] It seems that "beam field" as in, say, beam width at 100m does not get quoted in relation to torch reviews. (If you think about binoculars or rifle scopes, the figure "field of view" is akin to this).



G'day tc67... :welcome:

As a fellow flashlight noob, I've often wondered myself as to why a "field" of illumination isn't quoted at some standard throw distance — say at 100 metres.

People talk about "tight" spots and "wide" spots, "well-defined" spots and "tunnels" of light, but it's never actually quantified. Is a 12m circle of light at 100m a tight spot? Or would it be more like a 3m circle of light?

To me, the extremities of the flashlight's hotspot diameter at its maximum, usable throwing distance is a vital statistic, but one that never seems to be precisely quoted _other than from observation of its beam shot pics _on these forums (unless I'm missing the bleedin' obvious LOL).

—Jack.


----------



## tc67

Jack Reacher said:


> G'day tc67... :welcome:
> 
> As a fellow flashlight noob, I've often wondered myself as to why a "field" of illumination isn't quoted at some standard throw distance — say at 100 metres.
> 
> People talk about "tight" spots and "wide" spots, "well-defined" spots and "tunnels" of light, but it's never actually quantified. Is a 12m circle of light at 100m a tight spot? Or would it be more like a 3m circle of light?
> 
> To me, the extremities of the flashlight's hotspot diameter at its maximum, usable throwing distance is a vital statistic, but one that never seems to be precisely quoted _other than from observation of its beam shot pics _on these forums (unless I'm missing the bleedin' obvious LOL).
> 
> —Jack.


I am with you Jack. I am not sure if we are re-inventing the wheel, or revolutionising the science of light reviews. The "field of beam at 100metres" = FOB100 ... ok, ok, yards if you must!! 
The only down-side is that some poor reviewer has to walk backwards and forwards from the lights to the 100m mark with their tape measure.... unless they are lucky enough to have an (often blinded) assistant!!

Cheers,
TC


----------



## Locoboy5150

You guys both brought up a great statistic (width of beam measurements) that would be very helpful. I just don't know how one would go about measuring it accurately, but I'm sure that with a tape measure and a large, flat surface to shine the light on, it could be done.

The only way that I can describe the TK40's beam patten is that it's a wonderful mix of a throw light and a flood light. The hot spot is nice and tight with a very large diameter spill beam around it. Both the hot spot and the spill beam are very useful outdoors.


----------



## Locoboy5150

I just did some quick indoor measurements against a white wall inside my house. I placed my TK40 54 inches away from the wall. That's 54 inches between the light's glass lens and the surface of the wall. At that distance, the hot spot is 12" in diameter and the spill beam is 83 inches in diameter.

With those distance and dimensions, you can scale them up or down to directly compare the TK40's beam shape to that of your LED Lenser P14's beam dimensions. If you place your P14 at 54 inches away from a wall in your house, then you don't have to scale up or down my measurements.

Note that I used a tape measure so it's not like those were super accurate numbers.

I forgot to mention in my previous post that there is one pretty well known artifact in the TK40's beam pattern. At distances of about 16 inches or less away from the object being illuminated, the Cree MC-E 4 die LED creates a black cross pattern. That is due to the black dividing lines between the 4 individual LEDs that make up the big MC-E LED.

All lights with MC-E LEDs in them have that black cross pattern. The difference with the TK40's beam is that that black cross *completely* disappears at distances of more than about 16 inches away from the object being lit up. With some other MC-E lights, that black cross pattern will become a noticeable dark spot in the beam center when the light is far away from the illuminated object. The Jetbeam M1X has been called the "King of the Donut Holes" on CPF because it has a noticeable slightly darker spot in the center of its beam pattern. The TK40 does not have any hint of that problem at all.

I forgot to mention the black cross because I can't think of anyone, including myself, that uses their TK40 at such close range so that one artifact in the TK40's beam pattern falls into the "out of sight, out of mind" category. For close up work like that, the TK40 is too large in my opinion and it gets in the way of such detail work. I have my EDC light, a Fenix LD20, on my belt in a holster for that type of up close work.


----------



## tc67

Locoboy5150 said:


> I just did some quick indoor measurements against a white wall inside my house. I placed my TK40 54 inches away from the wall. That's 54 inches between the light's glass lens and the surface of the wall. At that distance, the hot spot is 12" in diameter and the spill beam is 83 inches in diameter.


Thanks for the figure Locoboy.
I did a comparison wih LED Lenser, and get the following. I note this is a TK40 thread, so will put more info in a better place, but at 54 inches front of lens to wall, I get:
LL P17 (high, focus to spot) central hot spot 7.5 inch, with some softer spill to 13 inches
LL P17 (high, focus to flood) a good solid beam width 50.75 inches.

TC


----------



## kj2

nice photos. Good bright white light from the TK-40.
throws the beam far.


----------



## SemperFi

Locoboy5150 said:


> I can't compare my TK40 to any LED Lenser products as neither I nor anyone that I know has any LED Lenser lights



Here are some beam snaps taken earlier this year between my *TK40* and the *LED Lenser X21* down by my other residence in Holland.


My TK40 now serves as a quick pull-out from my driving seat, it has found a place for its main role....





​

*Here's a beam shot ranging at 100 meters with the TK40.
*



​

*Here's the other beam shot, same distance but with the LED Lenser X21.
* 







*Again with the TK40 at approx 75 meters. 
*



​

*Same distance but with the LED Lenser X21, this is like turning night into day at a switch speed!!!:devil:
*


----------



## daf3m

Allthough i don't like Ledlensers ,their focus system is very clever and efficient .
On the other hand ,i love Fenix products.Maybe not the best of it's kind but of very high quality at decent price.
And i would love to have the Fenix "big pocket" thrower (aka TK40) but at this monent i can't afford it 
thanks for the pictures!Loved them..


----------



## Jack Reacher

Thank you for posting these comparative beam-shots. "Real life" pics are always an excellent way to assess flashlights — particularly when, as in most cases, one can't get hold of the lights themselves.

I've taken the liberty of appending the images' EXIF data, and commented accordingly. I mean no disrespect to you, and appreciate your input and the time it's taken to get these pics together, but I need to make a comment that's relevant.




SemperFi said:


> *
> 
> 4 seconds at ISO 400*
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> *4 seconds at ISO 200*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1/2 second at ISO 800*
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> * 1/3 second at ISO 3200*



Unfortunately, the random (AUTO?) settings you've chosen (and which I've highlighted) for your Fuji SP570 camera affect our perception of the beam-shots for both of these flashlights. And that's why your last X21 shot looks like daylight!

You need to ensure that you use _identical_ camera settings for _all_ your beam-shots, otherwise any meaningful comparison is lost. The adverse effect is most noticeable (and exaggerated at higher ISOs) within the flashlight's hot-spots.

—Cheers, Jack.


----------



## xoomercom

Thanks guys for awesome reviews. I bought this light recently off of ebay and am blown away. I can see how this light could quickly get one in trouble in NYC. I can only imagine what the 45 will be like based on the video i've seen. While weird in its apperance I would still buy it solely based on the fact that is uses AA NiMH. While I don't own any 18650 CR123 or whatever these things are I have probably over 60 rechargeable AA that I invested in because of my (and kids) toys.


----------



## SantaClawz

Sorry to bring up a somewhat older thread, but instead of wasting everyone's time and creating a new thread, I thought I should ask the question right here, since the topic is the TK40. It says on turbo mode the flashlight will keep going for 2 hours, my question is does that mean all 2 hours the output is going to be at 630 lumen's or whatever the flashlights maximum is?


----------



## Wattnot

SantaClawz said:


> It says on turbo mode the flashlight will keep going for 2 hours, my question is does that mean all 2 hours the output is going to be at 630 lumen's or whatever the flashlights maximum is?


 
I'd say yes, you'll get all of your lumens but watch for heat buildup. The only thing that would reduce the output would be an overheating situation, which is possible with continuous use on TURBO. In fact Fenix gives a general warning on all of their lights about use on MAX/TURBO output saying you should limit it to 10 minutes continuous. In reality, if there is some sort of heatsinking (like your hand and a cool night) then you should be fine. However, leaving it sit on turbo with no moving air on a warm night, I would bet the overheat circuit would start to reduce the output to protect the LED.


----------



## SantaClawz

Wattnot

Thanks for such a quick reply, I actually just got my TK40 today and was curious about that. By the way, it does heat up pretty good on turbo. I left it on my desk running on turbo setting for about 10 minutes just to see how much it would heat up, and it got pretty warm actually. But you are right, I am sure if I was actually walking outside with it on a cool night, it probably wouldn't heat up that much and that fast.


----------



## xoomercom

Yes, if you run your TK40 off of rechargeable AAs (and you should) the output should be fairly constant. 

The only issue as whatnot has already mentioned is the heat generated. I recently used it on a camping trip and the temperature at night was in the 50s so I had no problem running it continuously and I didn't notice any changes in brightness until right before the batteries died.

It is actually very easy to see when the batteries are dying because when you switch between the modes they pretty much don't get brighter but stay at low level.

Indoors the head gets hot in less than 10-15 minutes so as Fenix advises, this light should not be run continuously for more than 15 minutes on TURBO. You can go back to 3rd level and the head will fairly quickly cool off.

BTW I have both the TK 40 and TK45 and the 45 is brighter but the TK40 beats it with its throw.


----------



## SantaClawz

So basically once the batteries start dying, the light just goes down to minimum setting (suddenly)? I thought it would just go off completely.


----------



## xoomercom

The nature of Ni-Mh rechargeable batteries is they that keep the current steady until right before the batteries die.

The flashlight does not switch to its lowest setting per se but when batteries are near done it's output is low even at TURBO setting. At this point switching from lowest to highest settings does not yield much improvement in terms of output.


----------



## SantaClawz

I see, thanks man.


----------



## SantaClawz

Guys, I did my own test. I had 8 NiMH Ultra Pro 2700 mAh batteries which were charged roughly 3 days ago and were sitting in the TK40 ever since. I had the flashlight on turbo mode and it only lasted roughly 30 - 40 minutes before it started going downhill to the medium setting brightness, yet Fenix says the TK40 can go on turbo for 2 hours straight. I have to say I am a little bit surprised with those results, but then again I have a cheap energizer charger and batteries are rather generic I think.


----------



## jirik_cz

SantaClawz said:


> I have to say I am a little bit surprised with those results, but then again I have a cheap energizer charger and batteries are rather generic I think.



Your batteries are probably not true 2700mAh. This is the result I got with Conrad 2500mAh cells (true capacity)


----------



## SantaClawz

jirik

So you got slightly over 2 hours on *turbo* mode continuous? Wow, that is just strange, I mean mine keeps running but after the 30 or so minutes the brightness clearly wasn't turbo anymore, it started to shine as if on medium setting from that point on. I think I'll give it another shot but this time with my new Eneloops, hopefully that will change the outcome.


----------



## jirik_cz

Yes, slightly over 2 hours on turbo with 2500mAh cells and around 1 hour and 40 minutes with Eneloops.


----------



## HKJ

Maybe Fenix has changed the circuit in TK40 to drop in brightness after some time, like on TK45?
When it drops in brightness can you turn it off and then on again to get full brightness?


----------



## ECL

What about temperature? My Quark Turbo last about 50% longer on turbo when I put it in a bucket of water


----------



## SantaClawz

I just finished testing the TK40 on HIGH setting, wanted to see how long it would shine on high. I placed brand new, factory pre-charged Eneloops into the TK and let it run on high. After 3 hours and 20 minutes, the brightness went down to about medium setting and if I tried to switch between medium, high and turbo, the brightness was identical in all three modes (about equivalent to medium).

HKJ,
Mine obviously keeps dropping in brightness and faster than what Fenix suggests at their website. When I turned it off and on again, it wouldn't go back to the original brightness, it's still dimmed down to a lower output. :shakehead


----------



## SantaClawz

ECL said:


> What about temperature? My Quark Turbo last about 50% longer on turbo when I put it in a bucket of water



While on high setting I kept it in my basement room all the time, sitting on a nightstand. Room temperature is around 20 degrees Celsius which is 68 Fahrenheit.


----------



## daf3m

jirik_cz said:


> Yes, slightly over 2 hours on turbo with 2500mAh cells and around 1 hour and 40 minutes with Eneloops.



As previously mentioned ,Turbo mode can be used for only 15 minutes.Do i miss something?


SantaClawz get a Maha C9000 and charge your batteries to be sure about their capacity/condition.
http://www.mahaenergy.com/store/viewitem.asp?idproduct=423


----------



## jirik_cz

SantaClawz said:


> I placed brand new, factory pre-charged Eneloops into the TK and let it run on high. After 3 hours and 20 minutes, the brightness went down to about medium setting and if I tried to switch between medium, high and turbo, the brightness was identical in all three modes (about equivalent to medium).



Eneloops are precharged to about 75% capacity. Charge them and try again...



daf3m said:


> As previously mentioned ,Turbo mode can be used for only 15 minutes.Do i miss something?



You can use it as long as the light is cool enough.


----------



## xoomercom

jirik_cz said:


> Eneloops are precharged to about 75% capacity. Charge them and try again...
> 
> 
> 
> You can use it as long as the light is cool enough.


 
Yep, what he said?


----------



## sleslie1802

Thanks for the great review.


----------



## SemperFi

Jack Reacher said:


> Thank you for posting these comparative beam-shots. "Real life" pics are always an excellent way to assess flashlights — particularly when, as in most cases, one can't get hold of the lights themselves.
> 
> I've taken the liberty of appending the images' EXIF data, and commented accordingly. I mean no disrespect to you, and appreciate your input and the time it's taken to get these pics together, but I need to make a comment that's relevant.
> 
> Unfortunately, the random (AUTO?) settings you've chosen (and which I've highlighted) for your Fuji SP570 camera affect our perception of the beam-shots for both of these flashlights. And that's why your last X21 shot looks like daylight!
> 
> You need to ensure that you use _identical_ camera settings for _all_ your beam-shots, otherwise any meaningful comparison is lost. The adverse effect is most noticeable (and exaggerated at higher ISOs) within the flashlight's hot-spots.
> 
> —Cheers, Jack.



That's a great uncovering Jack and certainly "none" taken, much appreciated on the contrary. :goodjob: 

I just noticed yr input today which led back to May, as I did not return on this topic since. But yes, it was on "Auto" mode as I've yet to overcome the mode settings on this Olympus camera. No, its not a Fuji. 

Someday, I'll do a rerun again and through the HD Sanyo Xacti CG10 camera on 720p settings. 

Cheersch mate.:buddies:

SF.

Click>>: *Friends, enjoy the recent Santana Concert with me* snapped for YouTube.


----------



## Tbone559

Great review, Im new to CPF and this site is awsome. I have my tk40 sitting on my night stand, I figured instead of shooting a burglar why not try to blind them...lot less paperwork!


----------



## SaVaGe

great review!!!

im torn between TK40 AND TK45


----------



## SemperFi

SaVaGe said:


> great review!!!
> 
> im torn between TK40 AND TK45



Heyyy Savage.... just which is *TK40 and TK45*??? 







For it can be daunting to decide B4 feeling Fenix & be torn on a pretty choice...heheh


----------



## stoli67

I have both the TK40 and the 45...


I like the UI on the 45 better... 2 buttons.... not as confusing.

The beams are different though.

TK40 more throw

TK45 more flood..... a wall of light ... nice

Stoli67


----------



## SemperFi

I'm glad I made my choice on the TK40 and soon after, the X12 from LedLenser. Reason being the realization on what a throw can accomplish to ascertain its reach when it was then engulfed by the X21's flood & throw with a simple slide of the head. *WOW.... is the magnification achieved from just 4 D cells in the X21. 
* 
Hence, no need to go for the TK45 for my own reasons, just to find out just how much better or not at all, as in contrast to the TK40. Both blasting together simultaneously would still not beat the size, distance or range that the LedLenser X21 would overcome both flashing its best together by an extra furlong or more...:thumbsup:


----------



## CyberCT

OK, so the TK40 draws roughly 2.6 amps on turbo, up to possible 3 amps for a very short period of time? I'm confused as to why it briefly goes up to 3 amps.

I have an idea ...

So I found a thread on how to disassemble the head enough to get to the LED here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?260884-Fenix-TK40-with-Collimating-lens-beamshots

I see my TK40 to be a perfect host for an LED replacement: a T6 neutral white LED! The max current draw from the driver will suit the LED very nicely. Unless someone with more knowledge will tell me forward voltage (which I don't quite understand) or some other reason that an XML would not work in this light.

I have not use for my TK40 anymore and if I were to sell it it wouldn't be worth the sale. It is drowned out by the TK41, TK35, and even IMO the TK45. Can someone with LED knowledge confirm this should essentially work? I did mod two of my LD20s and my Fenix PD31 with neutral XPG-R5s, but they came with cool white XPG-R5s to begin with so they are essentially the same LED.


----------

